# 2 Live Out of 3



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Went to help a friend whose Boer doe presented an empty sac around noon. Got there 2 hrs later, pulled a live breech doeling.
Owner said she has always taken a long time to kid. Doe was not stressed or tired but wouldnt push unless I was in there.
Got out a DOA. This one was a mooshed no hair on legs blob of a thing with a mal formed jaw. Not parrot but partly misaligned, eyes sunken in, not open.
Doe still not working but busy cleaning up #1.
By then I had sticky brown blood on my hand, probably from DOA. Told the owners the next one was most likely expired as well.
About 3hrs had passed since noon. Way down deep & low was #3. Finally yanked her out of there she was ALIVE!!!! We all had a glory fit!
Aside from the dead one methinks she wasnt active in labor because of inadequete calcium intake; all she had was regular hay it certainly wasnt alfalfa. Needless to say they are get a friendly talking to.
Doe was in good health otherwise.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good thing they had you close by!! Good to hear of 2 live babies...the other likely expired a couple weeks ago.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow.. that's so sad when it's something that may have been prevented... but good job getting the 2 girls out! I'm Impressed!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just talked to my friend. The girls *have*have been getting alfalfa, I just didnt see it since they were using the crummy hay for bedding so I just assumed .  
Preventable? Maybe, but now that I know we'll have to look elsewhere for any possible culprit as far as the slow labor is concerned. They do get plenty good loose minerals.
I mean consider my one doe whose all 3 otherwise healthy full terms were DOA's. :scratch: She never did much pushing either. Come to think of it my doe & his doe are half sisters, whose dam never had any problems.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Woo! Yay for two live babies! That is wonderful!

Last year, I had some VERY VERY slow kidders. They were eating plenty of alfalfa, but just very slow in labor. This year, I don't know why, but nearly everybody was GO GO GO. Nearly the same feeding regimen, but we definitely bumped up the alfalfa (chaffhaye and alfalfa pellets, we can't get alfalfa hay) and it seemed to work. If the doe was in labor, I also gave calcium drench or Calci-Fresh.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

glad you was there to help,, :grouphug: your a good friend,,


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotmygoat you got me!! Every year they seem to change things up & make a fool of me. Even someone elses doe that was originally born & raised here.
Slow kidders drive me nuts. Not because Im impatient but because when it's evident they should kid, as in sac with no kid & no pushing OR pushing with no progress, the viability of kids & ultimate health of doe are at stake when things are not done in a timely manner.
jberter you would have have done the same thing as would most of you; gone & saw & jumped in there to do whatever had to be done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...glad you were there for them...thank the lord.... :hug:  :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is really incredible! So glad two of the kids made it! Sometimes life is just plain crazy no matter what you do!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I stole my friends pics on FB :greengrin: It was scary getting out #3 cause the sac broke inside while I was pulling.


----------

